

Why Warhammer Failed - kaiuhl
https://ealouse.wordpress.com/2010/10/12/hello-world/

======
wccrawford
This is a great example of what not to write when you're getting fired. This
person needs to find a new job soon, and it -will- get out who this person is,
anonymous or not.

They even have a little distinct way of writing some things that I'm sure I
could recognize if I worked with them from emails they had sent.

~~~
MichaelSalib
_it -will- get out who this person is, anonymous or not._

Assertions presented with zero evidence are not persuasive.

 _They even have a little distinct way of writing some things that I'm sure I
could recognize if I worked with them from emails they had sent._

Why would that matter? A small handful of people in the world might be able to
identify him, but so what? I mean, if he's misrepresenting the situation, it
might be a problem, but you'd have to present evidence that he's, you know,
misrepresenting the situation.

